# AMC Shuttle users



## SilentCal (Jan 2, 2005)

For those that use the AMC Shuttle,  the schedule now includes a stop at the Rattle River Trailhead on Route 2 near Gorham.    This could be useful for trips that use the Carter Range.    Using the Shuttle is sometimes helpful but a good tip is to always hike back to your car.   Trying to catch a shuttle where your behind schedule invites bad news.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the new stop Cal.

It's  been my experience that Shuttle drivers often pick up hitch-hikers when they have room and will charge you if you are going veru far.


----------

